# Contact Master built smoker?



## fis42H (Jun 20, 2021)

I have tried every phone number available, all their email sites and no email response or human will answers "anyone have a contact for them?


----------



## zippy12 (Jun 20, 2021)

I have a contact number for Lang...


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 20, 2021)

*(800) 489-1581

From a previous in search forum*


----------



## fis42H (Jun 20, 2021)

zippy12 said:


> I have a contact number for Lang...


Great, can I have it?


----------



## fis42H (Jun 20, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> *(800) 489-1581
> 
> From a previous in search forum*


I have that number but it isn't any good. Robot tells U to go to a web site to send a email,  which won't allow U to send  it. No help, but thanks.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 21, 2021)

fis42H said:


> I have that number but it isn't any good.


I don't do face book , but someone said their face book page is the fastest response .


----------



## dow (Jun 21, 2021)

I used their contact form last week, and had a response in about an hour and a half.  Here's a link to that form: https://www.masterbuilt.com/pages/contact-us


----------

